

Building an Ember app with RailsAPI - Part 1 - bcardarella
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/ember/2013/01/07/building-an-ember-app-with-rails-api-part-1.html

======
skilesare
I've built an Ember app...I had a set of tutorials ready to go but I didn't
publish them. Here were the parts:

Part 1: Setting up for an Ember App

Part 2: Setting up controllers

Part 3: Duplicating work in views

Part 4: Wondering why they made that decision

Part 5: Cussing at Ember

Part 6: Not sleeping for 56 hours and almost getting a divorce

Part 7: Publishing

Part 8: Switching to knockout.js for every project since

I think my problem is that I've never written a line of ruby in my life and as
a result my mind just can't grok why they are jumping though some of the hoops
they are jumping though. I believe them when they say there is a long term pay
off, but I've yet to actually hear anyone explain it in simple terms.

~~~
bcardarella
There are some very good reasons to use Rails. In the case of this article I
am using the RailsAPI gem which is a very thin version of Rails itself. The
README goes into details on why use this rather than a more simple solution
<https://github.com/rails-api/rails-api>

------
bcardarella
The source code lives here: <https://github.com/bcardarella/ember-railsapi>

------
bcardarella
Part 2 will be published tomorrow. I'll build out the actual Ember part and
deploy to Heroku.

